# Why a jump in weight?



## adrian1der (Oct 7, 2020)

Last Tuesday I had a stiff back when I went to bed and was in agony when I got up on Wednesday morning. The strange thing was I had put on 4lbs despite doing nothing different with my diet. As my back has got better the weight is disappearing. I was 17st 6lbs on Tuesday, 17st 10lbs on Wednesday and back down to 17st 7lbs this morning. I assume this must be something to do with water retention in the muscle I injured? Does anyone know if this is right or if something else may have caused it?


----------



## grovesy (Oct 7, 2020)

I have chronic back problems but as I don't weigh myself daily I have never noticed.


----------



## Toucan (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello @adrian1der 
Sorry to hear about your back problem, but very difficult to know if there is any relationship to the weight fluctuations.
There are many contributors to the daily weight ups and downs, and it can be better to take a wider view of weight loss over a longer time period.
Sometimes a better indicator can be waist measurements or just knowing that your clothes aren't fitting quite so 'snuggly'


----------



## Edwin Wine (Oct 7, 2020)

adrian1der said:


> Last Tuesday I had a stiff back when I went to bed and was in agony when I got up on Wednesday morning. The strange thing was I had put on 4lbs despite doing nothing different with my diet. As my back has got better the weight is disappearing. I was 17st 6lbs on Tuesday, 17st 10lbs on Wednesday and back down to 17st 7lbs this morning. I assume this must be something to do with water retention in the muscle I injured? Does anyone know if this is right or if something else may have caused it?


It's quite normal to have weight variation in a day of 0-5lb. This is due to several factors. 

Body hydration
The amount of material in your GI from top to bottom. If you see what I mean.

Hydration can be greatly influenced by activity levels and your food consumption.

I wouldn't be concerned about the amount of change you quote.

I weigh myself every morning before I have had  drink or food but after I have peed. This about as standardised as I can get it.


----------

